# Accuracy of Information



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea, you let people go around posting nonsensical bullshit.

The experienced growers are clearly put off by this(I know I'm not the only one).

Get a fucking clue. Wake up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2009)

doesn't bother me. should we censor the boards?


----------



## polar (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes! Please tax us on the bandwidth, too!


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> doesn't bother me. should we censor the boards?


You already do.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 3, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> You already do.


 haha, 


(sorry fdd, you walked right into that one)


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 3, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Yea, you let people go around posting nonsensical bullshit.
> 
> The experienced growers are clearly put off by this(I know I'm not the only one).
> 
> Get a fucking clue. Wake up.


You mean like the people who still insist (after 40 years of indoor horticulture) tin foil is a good reflective surface? LOL


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 3, 2009)

where were you when RickWhite was going around spreading bad info? https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/214382-co2.html


----------



## potroast (Aug 3, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Yea, you let people go around posting nonsensical bullshit.
> 
> The experienced growers are clearly put off by this(I know I'm not the only one).
> 
> Get a fucking clue. Wake up.



It's time for YOU to get a clue! This is an open forum, and that means that any member can post whatever they wish, while following some simple rules.

Including members who post threads that are just bitchin and moanin.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> *Yea, you let people go around posting nonsensical bullshit.*
> 
> The experienced growers are clearly put off by this(I know I'm not the only one).
> 
> Get a fucking clue. Wake up.


For more "nonsensical bullshit" ...reread the post I've quoted. 
I wouldn't put yourself in the "experienced grower" category. No one on this site actually believes for a minute that you actually grow.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 4, 2009)

This thread is full of fail.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> You mean like the people who still insist (after 40 years of indoor horticulture) tin foil is a good reflective surface? LOL


I never said tin(element Sn) foil was good reflective surface(that's a blanket statement). I usually qualify and/or quantify my statements about materials. But yes, tin foil is also a good reflector of visible light.

Aluminum foil, clearly excellent at reflecting visible light:

http://www.petapixel.com/2009/06/07/make-your-own-aluminum-foil-reflector/

Even the plush doll in the "portrait" knows this. 

Tip: hover mouse pointer over the last pic to see *before*, and don't hover to see after.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2009)

you get back what you put in.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> doesn't bother me. should we censor the boards?


So you acknowledge this 'problem' exists, but you don't care to do anything about it.



fdd2blk said:


> you get back what you put in.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2009)

you want me to delete everything you don't agree with? starts sending me links please. 

i apologize for making this an unpleasant experience for you.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you want me to delete everything you don't agree with? starts sending me links please.
> 
> i apologize for making this an unpleasant experience for you.


I've tried reporting posts(I hear this sends 'you' the links). Doesn't seem like that feature is yet fully functional.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> I've tried reporting posts(I hear this sends 'you' the links). Doesn't seem like that feature is yet fully functional.


potroast pretty much handles all the reported posts. i see he deletes 95% of them and often hands out infractions. i can go thru my emails and try to find all the posts YOU have reported that have NOT been addressed. they may be deleted though. 


i only have 5 right now(past 24 hours), 2 just came in, ............


1. someone giving rep
2. a 17 year old who was banned
3. picture of pigs testicles
4. this one has some links that even i am afraid to open, ... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/224886-how-much-will-i-yeild.html#post2868749
5. this one is actually something i might have to deal with. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224723-plz-help-set-up.html



i know it's only 5, but it's about the norm. 





this is an open forum. you can post whatever you like, as long as it's not breaking rules. people posting misinformation is not a problem we can do anything about. if so we'd just lock the forum and call it a book. 


so are you seriously suggesting we edit the forum?


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 8, 2009)

No editing necessary. People spread bad info and alot of the time it is called out and corrected. Sometimes it doesn't. Some things will never change, like people telling other folks that pissing on plants is good. I got better things to worry about.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

yea majority of the time, advice and info will be so far off and wrong its bound to get called out and corrected.


i know i love quoting the silliness


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL! My wife just opened up a fortune cookie and it reads " It could be better, but it's good enough."


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

ironic eh? lol


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

Since we are on the subject of free speech. How bout reinstating MobTies!?!?! There are several previous posts on this thread that state things of similar nature that i think would apply to him and his situation. I just dont know how to use all the available tools on this forum yet lol. Anywho, I have written TWO mods already with no response because i think they know i am right. This poor man deserves our help and yet he was banned for having an opinion. Granted, that he can be kind of harsh sometimes, but he was a freaking combat vet and im almost positive that he doesnt have any smoke because he doesn't have a solid connection! It is not fair to pass any judgement on anyone! and he did not even break the rules! I can take the time to repaste some of the quotes on the past posts to prove my point if i have to...


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 8, 2009)

The answer to false and misleading information is not suppression or censorship but a better, more logical argument with empirical evidence to back it up. This is how science works, it becomes its own error correction machinery.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

Potroast - This is an open forum, and that means that any member can post whatever they wish, while following some simple rules.
Including members who post threads that are just bitchin and moanin.

fdd2blk - this is an open forum. you can post whatever you like, as long as it's not breaking rules. people posting misinformation is not a problem we can do anything about. if so we'd just lock the forum and call it a book.

Sorry about the sloppiness. Im still new to the forum, but these are two of the statements i was talking about..


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> Potroast - This is an open forum, and that means that any member can post whatever they wish, while following some simple rules.
> Including members who post threads that are just bitchin and moanin.
> 
> fdd2blk - this is an open forum. you can post whatever you like, as long as it's not breaking rules. people posting misinformation is not a problem we can do anything about. if so we'd just lock the forum and call it a book.
> ...


 
And the problem is?


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 8, 2009)

tea tree you'll just have to call BS whenever you come across the bad info in the threads


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> Since we are on the subject of free speech. How bout reinstating MobTies!?!?! There are several previous posts on this thread that state things of similar nature that i think would apply to him and his situation. I just dont know how to use all the available tools on this forum yet lol. Anywho, I have written TWO mods already with no response because i think they know i am right. This poor man deserves our help and yet he was banned for having an opinion. Granted, that he can be kind of harsh sometimes, but he was a freaking combat vet and im almost positive that he doesnt have any smoke because he doesn't have a solid connection! It is not fair to pass any judgement on anyone! and he did not even break the rules! I can take the time to repaste some of the quotes on the past posts to prove my point if i have to...


his opinion was that this place sucked and had NO value. i did not ban him so i can not get involved.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 8, 2009)

legealize meds joined the same time mobties was banned ...hummmmmm


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> his opinion was that this place sucked and had NO value. i did not ban him so i can not get involved.


That is SOOO far from the truth. But i understand that you were not the one that banned him. I am not pointing any fingers. Im a girl and avoid conflict whenever i can! Anywho, I believe that he deserves a second chance. Everyone was so quick to judge as if they are better than everyone else and that's just mean. It is my understanding that you are a mod and you have some say over reinstatement. I implore you to talk to the others. He loves this site, and i love this site! How would you feel if someone came to your house and trampled your dog because it was judged to have "too loud of a bark"? thats not fair, and the same thing goes for MobTies. How is it fair to ban someone for having an opinion or just possibly having a bad day!?!?!?! Hmm? 
Pot is all about love and unity yet some ppl deem it necessary to judge and segregate. Seriously...


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> legealize meds joined the same time mobties was banned ...hummmmmm



You are correct. He calls me a lot via long distance. I would have married that man if he had not joined the military and went off to war. He deserves our respect and support. Not to mention the knowledge that everyone can led for a more prosperous life!


----------



## judgewah (Aug 8, 2009)

OH NOES .. Misinformation on the interwebs .. wtf I thought everything posted on interwebs forums were 100% correct.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont know how to link or anything yet, but i have explained and pleaded my case on his behalf for several days now and i just keep being ignored. I started a thread and sent some messages to two moderators, yet no reply.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

judgewah said:


> OH NOES .. Misinformation on the interwebs .. wtf I thought everything posted on interwebs forums were 100% correct.



LOL. and you are supposed to believe everything you see on tv too! everyone knows that....! hehe.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope this works. Im sorry if it comes out with some long address, but here is one of the threads i started which touches bases on this subject. https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/223937-appealing-banned-members-reinstatement.html

We all have bad days anyway. Maybe he was just having a bad day. When you are truely in pain, then it is kind of hard to put on a happy face. I have personally seen his combat injuries and i threw up, but im a girl so i think that's kinda what he expected. I wish there was more i could do to help him. But for now, i told him that i would communicate for him via my account until he gets his back. I will not rest until i see that our troops deserve the proper treatment and respect which america owes them. I am forever grateful for his sacrifice.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 8, 2009)

joined three days ago and all you want to do is fight over one person who was banned ??????????


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> That is SOOO far from the truth. But i understand that you were not the one that banned him. I am not pointing any fingers. Im a girl and avoid conflict whenever i can! Anywho, I believe that he deserves a second chance. Everyone was so quick to judge as if they are better than everyone else and that's just mean. It is my understanding that you are a mod and you have some say over reinstatement. I implore you to talk to the others. He loves this site, and i love this site! How would you feel if someone came to your house and trampled your dog because it was judged to have "too loud of a bark"? thats not fair, and the same thing goes for MobTies. How is it fair to ban someone for having an opinion or just possibly having a bad day!?!?!?! Hmm?
> Pot is all about love and unity yet some ppl deem it necessary to judge and segregate. Seriously...


i do not know why he was banned. i assume it was this, ...... https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/223480-attn-noobs-do-not-expect.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> I dont know how to link or anything yet, but i have explained and pleaded my case on his behalf for several days now and i just keep being ignored. I started a thread and sent some messages to two moderators, yet no reply.


i just replied to you. you even quoted me. wtf??????


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just replied to you. you even quoted me. wtf??????


wait wait. Im sorry fdd. im lost, i dont know how to use an internet forum yet. please bear with me..im just a girl and little to blazed right now. you replied to me where? I have been pleading his case all over in hopes of some input some im kinda scattered right now! grr..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

you said this, ................................... 





LegalizeMediTHC said:


> Since we are on the subject of free speech. How bout reinstating MobTies!?!?! There are several previous posts on this thread that state things of similar nature that i think would apply to him and his situation. I just dont know how to use all the available tools on this forum yet lol. Anywho, I have written TWO mods already with no response because i think they know i am right. This poor man deserves our help and yet he was banned for having an opinion. Granted, that he can be kind of harsh sometimes, but he was a freaking combat vet and im almost positive that he doesnt have any smoke because he doesn't have a solid connection! It is not fair to pass any judgement on anyone! and he did not even break the rules! I can take the time to repaste some of the quotes on the past posts to prove my point if i have to...







then i said this, .............................................







fdd2blk said:


> his opinion was that this place sucked and had NO value. i did not ban him so i can not get involved.






then you said this, ................................... 





LegalizeMediTHC said:


> That is SOOO far from the truth. But i understand that you were not the one that banned him. I am not pointing any fingers. Im a girl and avoid conflict whenever i can! Anywho, I believe that he deserves a second chance. Everyone was so quick to judge as if they are better than everyone else and that's just mean. It is my understanding that you are a mod and you have some say over reinstatement. I implore you to talk to the others. He loves this site, and i love this site! How would you feel if someone came to your house and trampled your dog because it was judged to have "too loud of a bark"? thats not fair, and the same thing goes for MobTies. How is it fair to ban someone for having an opinion or just possibly having a bad day!?!?!?! Hmm?
> Pot is all about love and unity yet some ppl deem it necessary to judge and segregate. Seriously...





then this, ................



LegalizeMediTHC said:


> I dont know how to link or anything yet, but i have explained and pleaded my case on his behalf for several days now and i just keep being ignored. I started a thread and sent some messages to two moderators, yet no reply.




no, i did not reply to your thread, but i am replying right now.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i do not know why he was banned. i assume it was this, ...... https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/223480-attn-noobs-do-not-expect.html


And i do believe that you are correct. He seems to think that is the thread that may have sank him. But about two days ago, we talked on the phone and he seems to think that he did not directly violate any rules, but mearly voiced his opinion. Granted, it was kind of harsh after i read it but so is the constant presence of pain your whole life. I have just been seeing some contradictory things being said by mods and members alike and it seems to be slightly hypocritical. I do not think its asking too much for reinstatement. Its not like he is asking for the rights to rollitup.org or all your pot, he just wants the opportunity to help himself.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i did not reply to your thread, but i am replying right now.


LOL. yes i can see that now silly! Argg. Im lost in translation somehow! Im not sure if you are asking me a queston fdd2blk or what? im sorry for being so confused..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

put the pipe down pls


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> put the pipe down pls


NEVER!!!! hehe.  its soo cute though. its got a little kitten on it!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> NEVER!!!! hehe.  its soo cute though. its got a little kitten on it!


 I'm going to give you a + rep for posting this with a straight face


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont want your rep. whatever that is....you are very rude and unpleasent. It is people like you that make me sick. You make up these imaginary ideas under no solid proof and think that you are right and everyone else is wrong. No thanks...


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

i put other people's needs before my own. especially those who truely deserve it. and MobTies is more than deserving of my help and the help of others. I bet if you ever saw him in person that you would bite your tongue and rethink your judgement of people. Im a humanitarian and believe that all people derserve help WHATEVER the circumstances might be. You sir, although rude somtimes, do derserve the help of others. No one should be allowed to hold you down from attaining happiness or comfort. If everyone in the world smoked just a little pot every now and then; we would all be living in relative bliss!!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 8, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> tea tree you'll just have to call BS whenever you come across the bad info in the threads


Yep. Thats why I like Rob, he's good at calling bs 





robert 14617 said:


> legealize meds joined the same time mobties was banned ...hummmmmm


Im with robert on this one. Haha too funnny. Acting like you dont know how to link or use a forum. Sure youre a girl too huh? Next thing you'll say is thats your ass in the avatar hahahaha. yeah right man


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Yep. Thats why I like Rob, he's good at calling bs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are saying that girls are stupid and that we are not capable of learning things out on our own? Im not dumb and i can generally figure out how to use things with enough time. I could care less about your personal opinion of me or whether you like my picture. This just happened to be the first forum of this type that i have ever joined. Dont think for one second that you are any better than me...


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> So you are saying that girls are stupid and that we are not capable of learning things out on our own? Im not dumb and i can generally figure out how to use things with enough time. I could care less about your personal opinion of me or whether you like my picture. This just happened to be the first forum of this type that i have ever joined. Dont think for one second that you are any better than me...


No Im not saying that at all, Im saying you are MOB TIES!!!!

I called you out on another thread so Ill just quote it here




bigtomatofarmer said:


> I knew it!!!!
> Legalizemedithc is a fucking liar!!!! Im calling BS on that shit!!!
> You are really MOB TIES!!!! You got banned and came back acting like a damn girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 8, 2009)

this is hilarious


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> No Im not saying that at all, Im saying you are MOB TIES!!!!
> 
> I called you out on another thread so Ill just quote it here


You are a jerk and need some serious counciling. How bout i start spreading rumours about you and link false evidence to "prove" it. Or how you seem to be so deeply concerned about the identity of the users on this forum?...


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> You are a jerk and need some serious counciling. How bout i start spreading rumours about you and link false evidence to "prove" it. Or how you seem to be so deeply concerned about the identity of the users on this forum?...


No Im not a jerk at all. Dont go getting mad at me because its the truth.

Just face it, you've been discovered. You signed up when Mob Ties got banned, immediatley you start threads about reinstating Mob Ties, and then I proved you found a picture on the internet and posted it as your own. 

You know (from experience on this forum) that a picture of a hot girl will get more attention than some regular avatar.

Im not the only here who can see through your bullshit. Grow up DUDE!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

what if your wrong, bigtomato?


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

Dont tell me what to do!!! so now im a piece of shit because im friends with MobTies?!?! and who the hell are you suppposed to be? the god of all people and their personal lives...? I have already explained myself to those that matter. They know why i joined and the circumstances behind it. I am not Mobties. I am mearly a long distance friend who cares about his well being and the well being of others! That says a lot more about me than your constant ramblings about my identity. Take a look in the mirror and reassess yourself. *A lot that is wrong in the world starts with a look in the mirror.*


----------



## olishell (Aug 8, 2009)

This is so transparent...Legalize is Mobties."I'm just a girl" I don't know how to..."....Go away Mobties. I thought you didn't like it here.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> ... *A lot that is wrong in the world starts with a look in the mirror.*



right on cue

[youtube]l9lq8oaK5Mw[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 8, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what if your wrong, bigtomato?


Im not. 

go to google under the image tab search nice ass. Its a few pages but dont worry, the scenery isnt bad.
I remember seeing that image years ago. A nice ass is hard to forget. 

Also, do you really think a girl that hot would sign up right after mob ties got banned and start pleading for his re-instatement? No way man

Trust me, Im not wrong.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

i was just asking  devils advocate


and yes i do remember that ass.... and i thought it looked familiar but i couldnt remember nor put a face and name to it...so i just forgot about it


----------



## olishell (Aug 8, 2009)

Well...I guess that's it....


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 8, 2009)

olishell said:


> Well...I guess that's it....


I give up. bash me all you want. sticks and stones....sticks and stones... I hope someday we can all eventually get a long, so far now just take a hit from the bong! peace!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> I dont want your rep. whatever that is....you are very rude and unpleasent. It is people like you that make me sick. You make up these imaginary ideas under no solid proof and think that you are right and everyone else is wrong. No thanks...


rep is like a thank you card. i think it was a compliment.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> I give up. bash me all you want. sticks and stones....sticks and stones... I hope someday we can all eventually get a long, so far now just take a hit from the bong! peace!




our security program indicates you are using the same computer as "MobTies". duplicate accounts on banned IP's will be removed.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 8, 2009)

wasn't even smart enough to use a proxy. 


BTW, that's me in my avatar.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> our security program indicates you are using the same computer as "MobTies". duplicate accounts on banned IP's will be removed.


lol i was waiting for ya to pull out the tools sooner or later


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what if your wrong, bigtomato?


So.... do I hear an apology?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO!!! BWAHAHAHA

apology for what?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

ok, nevermind.

it seems like you didnt believe me. Like you were calling me out or something, as if I were a liar.

it turns out I was right about legalizemedithc.

thats all, nothing but love here my man.

-BTF


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> wasn't even smart enough to use a proxy.
> 
> 
> BTW, that's me in my avatar.....


yeah, and those are my tomatoes too


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW....you came to that conclusion all from 5 words that ask 'what if your wrong, bigtomato?'


"what is the world coming to when you CAN'T even ask a question"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????!!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> WOW....you came to that conclusion all from 5 words that ask 'what if your wrong, bigtomato?'
> 
> 
> "what is the world coming to when you CAN'T even ask a question"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????!!!!


SOoooo... does that mean you arent apologizing? Haha just jokin man



But seriously, after I exposed the truth you come at me like I dont know what Im talking about. And by doing so you give Mob Ties ( a banned member ) more power in his lies.

I was just joking about the apology comment though. Like I said, its nothing but love over here


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

i was always on your side


i just wanted to see HIS response to your answer

jedi mind tricks or something like that


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

seriously though, what if you were wrong?

i think he was just trying to make a point.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i was always on your side
> 
> 
> i just wanted to see HIS response to your answer
> ...


Oh I see, the force is strong with you grasshopper.


Ok this thread is officialy jacked!!!

It started as a complaint about noobs and went from a michael jackson video to a banned member coming back and postin a nice ass in His avatar. 
Only on RIU can you find this kind of enternainment


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> seriously though, what if you were wrong?
> 
> i think he was just trying to make a point.


 
Well its just like I told Goten on his xanax thread. 

If Im wrong, I am man enough to admit it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 9, 2009)

i backed off last night because if i was wrong how big of an ass would that have made me,even though no woman would ever say things like legelize(mobties) was saying


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Aug 9, 2009)

I know its kinda late in this thread but, Very rarely but every now and then Ive read some posts on RIU that seemed to be Deliberately giving misleading information seemed to me a "cop" or Agent. One i saw said starting plants at 3000ppm is a norm, which by my opinion is blaspheme. The Idea that this individual was just misinformed himself was overruled when I read several of his post which were riddled with several pieces of knowledge a grower would only know. Then bam out of no where complete BS Guaranteed to kill plants. Its was a while back and i didnt pay much attention to the user.


----------



## potroast (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, yes, you fools sure gave it to LegalizeMediTHC, all right. She's a woman who knows mobties, and all of you guys think it's actually him. Everything she said should have convinced you that she is not mobties, but you bright bulbs continued on with the bashing of a new member.

Congratulations!

Makes me feel good to be part of the community.

This thread is thoroughly jacked and closed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> You are correct. He calls me a lot via long distance. I would have married that man if he had not joined the military and went off to war. He deserves our respect and support. Not to mention the knowledge that everyone can led for a more prosperous life!


so how can he be "at war" and have the same IP address? 
why is he calling you long distance if he has the same IP address?


i'm still not buying it.


----------

